# Need a little help.



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I remember a new "sponsor" joining a few months back that was a snow insurance agent for new york but cannot find the thread or remember who he was.

Does this sound familiar to anyone? 

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What do you want to know?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to know his username. I remember him saying he was from Long Island and want to get an insurance quote from a local company first if I can.

Wondering if anyone remembers him.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Triton2286;1551397 said:


> I want to know his username. I remember him saying he was from Long Island and want to get an insurance quote from a local company first if I can.
> 
> Wondering if anyone remembers him.


http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=64782


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

What would this site be without the almighty grandview lol.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Triton2286;1551406 said:


> What would this site be without the almighty grandview lol.


It would be a site with 10,790 less posts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

GV is good, He would be the best if he had a Western


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I think his ford would look better with nice stainless Fisher


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I would also check farm family. My agent is mike in islip terrace. Pm me for the #


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1552265 said:


> GV is good, He would be the best if he had a Western





quigleysiding;1552310 said:


> I think his ford would look better with nice stainless Fisher


Between those 2 plows,I plowed 16 yrs with them.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

alldayrj;1552321 said:


> I would also check farm family. My agent is mike in islip terrace. Pm me for the #


RJ,

Got Mike's info from their site, when I contact him I'll let him know that you referred him to me.

As for the original agent, I asked him to give me a quick quote *just for snow blowing* and he told me a $1mil GL policy was $20K. Is he nuts?


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Triton2286;1552401 said:


> RJ,
> 
> As for the original agent, I asked him to give me a quick quote *just for snow blowing* and he told me a $1mil GL policy was $20K. Is he nuts?


Wow, 20K does sound nuts


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Must be. Even with a driving violation on my record, a progressive quote for me, and 2 trucks with me as the only one listed as a driver, my quote was something like 4k or something like that if I remember right. For minimum insurance wasn't that bad I guess, 2500 or something like that. Thats also with a 5k deductable. I'll probably change that though lol.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your doing plowing only ,most times insurance will be higher because they are taking a bigger risk in a shorter time frame. If your doing full year services it's spread out.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

grandview;1554044 said:


> If your doing plowing only ,most times insurance will be higher because they are taking a bigger risk in a shorter time frame. If your doing full year services it's spread out.


I'm not even using a plow right now, just a blower. And I specified that to him very clearly.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Look at auto owners. I went with them a few week ago. 1 million liability and 1mill gl for 2500 a year with a 500.00 deductible all I do is plowing.


----------

